# Forum > News > OC News >  Recent downtime

## KuRIoS

Joy oh joy, what a week it has been and quite a few things have happened that we didnt expect to happen at all. 

We started of with a database error at our old host TheNYNOC, they decided to take well above 20 hours to respond to our support tickets. After a day we had the data issue solved. 

Then a Internet tough guy called Steven Burn decided that our scams section wasn't on his list of what he believes should be on the internet. He contacted thenynoc who shut us down without giving us any notice or chance to remove the content that he complained about. I must say that we are very disappointed with TheNyNOC who believes a stranger with a fancy title over a 2 year valued customer and didnt give us any warning or chance to remove the content in question. 

Another Internet tough guy joined the chat, however his incompitence is incredible. He is claiming that accounts.net is a scam site. The site was bought back early this year by Herog. All the claims that the site is a scam site is back from 2007 and what the site may have been at that time is not worth anything, it would be the same as saying that g7w is gay because he might have fooled around in college. 
[imgr]http://imglot.com/uploads/rollback-mmowned.jpg[/imgr]The previous owner of accounts.net did not know how to prevent fraud and did indeed sell scammed accounts that were taken back, however this is not the case anymore and there has not been a single case of fraud since Herog took over - The same is the case with www.charz.com

 Either way, TheNyNOC opened up access to our server and we received our database, however they would only allow us to retreive our 4 day old backup. This is why some of you have experienced a loss of postcount, reputation or more since we got back up.* Unfortunately there is nothing we can do about the rollback* or the loss of postcount so there is no reason to contact a staff member and complain about it. 

On the bright side of things we have moved to our new host. This should solve some of the issues that TheNyNOC was too incompetent to handle and therefore make the site run faster and more stabile. 
We will be updating quite some forum software over the next days and weeks *so there will be bugs*. If you experience a crucial bug please report it to a staffmember instead of creating a thread about it.
We will be having a staffmeeting as soon as all this stuff is over and we hope that it will bring new and exciting additions or changes to MMOwned.

Once again sorry for any inconvenience this have caused you, but it was out of our hands.

If you wish to have a look at the Internet tough guys and the fails from g7w then it is here
mmowned.com -- distributes "phish kits" but is green-lit | WOT Web of Trust

Update: If you, or anyone that you know of can't get on then have them pm their IP to a staffmember, to find YOUR IP go to http://www.ip-adress.com/ or www.myip.dk . 
We suffered from a Ddos attack and ur IP might have been banned if u were hammering the site. So please if u hear of anyone who can not get on or if you have trouble then let us know.

----------


## Xel

Ok (filler)

----------


## Gotowneds

Nice ur up running again, thanks for this review  :Smile:  btw, in the first line you said "Weak" think it should be "Week"  :Smile: 

~Gotowneds.

----------


## Jadd

> Ok (filler)


This. (filler)

----------


## Hellgawd

We survived! /huzzah

----------


## Bambino

Glad to see we are back up.

----------


## Chaosmaster

We are back up thats all that matters. =)

----------


## Likeyour

Thanks for the effort in putting us back up !

<3:dancing:

----------


## Seriouskip

XD @ Steven Burn

----------


## Drunne

Wohoo, back up !  :Big Grin: 

those "Web of Trust" (lol) people seem annoying.

----------


## sheepking

Glad to be there again. Ah, and yes, this Blogthing is ridiculous.
The funniest would be if we would go to the hoster of the "Web of Trust" thing and say that this site is leading to several Scam, Virus and other sites xD

----------


## MCdeathMC

lol great to see its back up

----------


## gtamann

thought the blizz shutdown the server or something ^^ was very scared, btw great its back agein  :Big Grin:  long live MMOwned  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dragonshadow

Yea Steven is one of _those_ guys.
Voted down MMOwned.net just for being related -.-

----------


## andykh

Just read the "conversation" Between DS and _teh tough guyz_, Gave me a good laugh, Surely they'll survive their extreme failure.
Oh and if you want to put a face on _teh 1337 Stevahn Burnz,_ Check out http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/pro...1-9DFDDDBFE7B6

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Why would a douche like him bother coming to a site like this when there are so many more worse sites that should be taken down?

----------


## BonutDot

Isn't it obvious? He got phished and lost his level 63 night elf hunter he spent 2 years creating!!

GET THOSE BASTARDS THAT MAEK ME LOSE MAH ACCOUNT!!!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Isn't it obvious? He got phished and lost his level 63 night elf hunter he spent 2 years creating!!
> 
> GET THOSE BASTARDS THAT MAEK ME LOSE MAH ACCOUNT!!!



Win .

----------


## KuRIoS

lets not get personal, I do see some of his points are valid regarding the scam section and that is something we will talk about on a staff meeting. However we do not allow trading of scammed accounts here on MMOwned as he claimed.. We will not allow thieves to gain on their stolen goods here.

----------


## Heliumz

> This. (filler)


Yes (filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler) (filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)

----------


## Apoc

In all seriousness, the guy is really just looking for some sort of recognition. Getting an MS MVP award isn't very technically challenging. (They're handed out like candy)

The NYNoc is a horrible host. I know from first hand experience. Andy is a tool, who can barely understand his own business model. (Andy is the owner of the hosting company by the way) This dumbass 'Steven Burns', thinks he is the internet police. Yet, instead of doing what he SHOULD have done (eg; contacting the administrators of the site, or hell, any staff member for that matter), he went straight to the host. This proves he has no intention whatsoever to try to resolve the issue.

We all know that most of the staff would be happy to see the Scams section removed. However, being as it's one of the highest traffic sections on the site, it's simply not an option. Dumbshit Burns obviously has never run a site specifically meant to be a forum-only site. You can't just take down one of the busiest aspects of a site, because some tool has an issue with it. (That'd be like MS getting rid of Windows, just because I have an issue with calc.exe) No, we don't condone scamming. However, we do allow our members to speak freely (this is the US, free speech rules.), but we do restrict what is available on the site. (Eg; no keyloggers/malware/etc) As far as the advert he's mentioning, there isn't anything we can do about it. So until he gets his facts straight, or hell, once he does even the most minute amount of research, he should stick to trolling other sites who won't fight back.

We're MMOwned. We won't die that easily.  :Smile:

----------


## Sel3n

> Yes [COLOR="#2c2c2c"](filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler) (filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)(filler)[COLOR]


okilol...!

----------


## Dragonshadow

> In all seriousness, the guy is really just looking for some sort of recognition. Getting an MS MVP award isn't very technically challenging. (They're handed out like candy)
> 
> The NYNoc is a horrible host. I know from first hand experience. Andy is a tool, who can barely understand his own business model. (Andy is the owner of the hosting company by the way) This dumbass 'Steven Burns', thinks he is the internet police. Yet, instead of doing what he SHOULD have done (eg; contacting the administrators of the site, or hell, any staff member for that matter), he went straight to the host. This proves he has no intention whatsoever to try to resolve the issue.
> 
> We all know that most of the staff would be happy to see the Scams section removed. However, being as it's one of the highest traffic sections on the site, it's simply not an option. Dumbshit Burns obviously has never run a site specifically meant to be a forum-only site. You can't just take down one of the busiest aspects of a site, because some tool has an issue with it. (That'd be like MS getting rid of Windows, just because I have an issue with calc.exe) No, we don't condone scamming. However, we do allow our members to speak freely (this is the US, free speech rules.), but we do restrict what is available on the site. (Eg; no keyloggers/malware/etc) As far as the advert he's mentioning, there isn't anything we can do about it. So until he gets his facts straight, or hell, once he does even the most minute amount of research, he should stick to trolling other sites who won't fight back.
> 
> We're MMOwned. We won't die that easily.


Well said, though a bit more bashing than I'd've thought xD

----------


## Soulbleeds

> In all seriousness, the guy is really just looking for some sort of recognition. Getting an MS MVP award isn't very technically challenging. (They're handed out like candy)
> 
> The NYNoc is a horrible host. I know from first hand experience. Andy is a tool, who can barely understand his own business model. (Andy is the owner of the hosting company by the way) This dumbass 'Steven Burns', thinks he is the internet police. Yet, instead of doing what he SHOULD have done (eg; contacting the administrators of the site, or hell, any staff member for that matter), he went straight to the host. This proves he has no intention whatsoever to try to resolve the issue.
> 
> We all know that most of the staff would be happy to see the Scams section removed. However, being as it's one of the highest traffic sections on the site, it's simply not an option. Dumbshit Burns obviously has never run a site specifically meant to be a forum-only site. You can't just take down one of the busiest aspects of a site, because some tool has an issue with it. (That'd be like MS getting rid of Windows, just because I have an issue with calc.exe) No, we don't condone scamming. However, we do allow our members to speak freely (this is the US, free speech rules.), but we do restrict what is available on the site. (Eg; no keyloggers/malware/etc) As far as the advert he's mentioning, there isn't anything we can do about it. So until he gets his facts straight, or hell, once he does even the most minute amount of research, he should stick to trolling other sites who won't fight back.
> 
> We're MMOwned. We won't die that easily.



I am kinda a leecher here but i completely agree with this statement, exactly what i was thinking have some rep +Rep

----------


## insignia96

AMFG Thank you !!! I have missed MMOwned so much  :Big Grin: 

Sadly my life is next 2 nothing w/o it.

----------


## chaosrde

Who gives a **** about what one ******* thinks should, and shouldn;t be on the internet. You can;t really stop anything from being put up on the internet... i mean for ****s sake just look at bloodshows...
Even if you manage to succeed in getitng the site taken down or some shit like that, they'll always find another host who will gladly let them put it back up.

----------


## richhy

nice to have 'you' back

----------


## RyeRye

Now this guys lurkin all over the forums.

Just sayin'.

----------


## xshadowfirex

> Yea Steven is one of _those_ guys.
> Voted down MMOwned.net just for being related -.-


I may have never been an active poster, but I've sure been a supportive member. Steven is a piece of work. Looking to cause as much trouble as he can get his hands on. I voted the site up, for all the good it'll do on a site like that ;p.

----------


## Z3D

Glad the sites back up, shame that a retard started all the shit tho

----------


## Confucius

*Edit: Steven Burn I hope you see this.

*


> I'm after preventing idiots such as yourself and the mmowned.com forum members, scamming people


*Me and most of all the other members of MMOwned completely hate the scam section and would like nothing better than to see it destroyed, I myself have been scammed a couple times and hate scammers a lot. I understand why you would want to remove it, but what is wrong with the rest of MMOwned, ignore the scam section and look at it. A forum where people help others, teach others, and where people go for advice or information about their favorite game. You calling all of MMOwned a bunch of idiots is completely incorrect. Most of us hate scamming and would like it gone as well, but it's up to the staff, not us.


You're calling MMOwned a big site dedicated to scamming, but it's not that.

Edit again: Glad you saw it Steven, my first post was rash, I posted before reading both sides of the story and now I understand you weren't targeting MMOwned as a whole just the scamming section, unfortunately you were misinformed and believed MMOwned to be nothing but one big site dedicated to scamming. I also dislike scamming immensely and if I thought that a site was nothing but dedicated to it I would like to see them die as well, but that is not what MMOwned is, the members that fellow members and me value are not the ones who post in the scamming section or spend all their time there.
*

----------


## Endor

first post lololololol

----------


## majinbuu1023

---------------------------

----------


## Henessy

Lulz. Thanks for the info.

----------


## snazzyjdawg

Feels like Mmoglider vs blizzard all over again....


















and were blizzard

----------


## xpcpro

awesome , site is alive again  :Smile:  f*ck the noob host that took down a site with so many funs without any warning ;p

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> As mentioned, fear not, I'm onto Black Lotus too, and if they fail to take it down, I'll simply go to their upstream provider and have Black Lotus themselves pulled (wouldn't be the first host I've had black holed).


i loled.




> Actually I'm not. I'm after preventing idiots such as yourself and the mmowned.com forum members, scamming people


IMO its the peoples fault for being retarded if they think the ycan get GM powers through a hack or early access ro something that is pretty much impossible to get access to.

edit:

@ Steven Burn ignore the douche bag members who try to be cool and post on there as you. aka the stve burnz guy.

edit2: tbh he does have a point this will be discussed in the staff meeting

----------


## Dragonshadow

http://www.mywot.com/en/user/676631

I almost rofl'd.
Then I didn't.

----------


## Henessy

What is it DS?

----------


## Obama

We're MMOwned. We won't die that easily.

----------


## chaosrde

> IMO its the peoples fault for being retarded if they think the ycan get GM powers through a hack or early access ro something that is pretty much impossible to get access to.


Thats the way i see it. If they're stupid enough to believe shit like that, then they deserve the be scammed. I feel no pity for complete idiots.
Now people who get hacked without trying this type of shit, and got it through, say trying to download an Addon or some shit, then i feel sorry for. But not he idiots who actually believe the majority of scams posted on here.

----------


## Bon

That Steve Burnz guy is a total joke if he thinks he can get rid of a site like this with emails. Given combined expeirence of users on this site, why don't we make some of his own sites "disapear" and watch him cry about it?

He even lists them himself

It-mate.co.uk
Surl.co.uk
hosts-file.net
mysteryfcm.co.uk

----------


## Cripto

Hey with the rollback i lost my donator status so how can i get it back i have the transaction id.. Please help

----------


## TheLastEmperor

So glad mmowned is back again! 

Cheers!

----------


## Dragonshadow

> Hey with the rollback i lost my donator status so how can i get it back i have the transaction id.. Please help


pm an admin




> why don't we make some of his own sites "disapear" and watch him cry about it?


Don't you even think about it.
And its "disappear"

----------


## The Maffyx

Yea it would be kind of obvious if anything happened to those sites, kind of like instant retaliation, which then at that point could probably be made into a lawsuit.

----------


## The-Eradicator

> That Steve Burnz guy is a total joke if he thinks he can get rid of a site like this with emails. Given combined expeirence of users on this site, why don't we make some of his own sites "disapear" and watch him cry about it?


Oh wow.

1. Stupid idea.
2. You know he reads this thread, right?

----------


## Henessy

Dumb idea, Bon...

I know we're all furious with Steve Burns and his idea of getting rid of the 'Scams' Section, or if not the whole account... but think about it. He's a Microsoft MVP. If you do what you just said... well, I think you can think to what can happen.

Huh, I was wondering if Steve will put me on his next post =3

----------


## idusy

> Huh, I was wondering if Steve will put me on his next post =3


Wow....


Anyway, just a thought here, to make scams look a little more legit, (not that it isn't) put something like:

This is for educational purposes only. We do not condone scamming, this section is to help users avoid being scammed.

Kinda the same, I know. But more technical, or something... Well whatever, it just sounds better imo.

----------


## poiper

> In all seriousness, the guy is really just looking for some sort of recognition. Getting an MS MVP award isn't very technically challenging. (They're handed out like candy)
> 
> The NYNoc is a horrible host. I know from first hand experience. Andy is a tool, who can barely understand his own business model. (Andy is the owner of the hosting company by the way) This dumbass 'Steven Burns', thinks he is the internet police. Yet, instead of doing what he SHOULD have done (eg; contacting the administrators of the site, or hell, any staff member for that matter), he went straight to the host. This proves he has no intention whatsoever to try to resolve the issue.
> 
> We all know that most of the staff would be happy to see the Scams section removed. However, being as it's one of the highest traffic sections on the site, it's simply not an option. Dumbshit Burns obviously has never run a site specifically meant to be a forum-only site. You can't just take down one of the busiest aspects of a site, because some tool has an issue with it. (That'd be like MS getting rid of Windows, just because I have an issue with calc.exe) No, we don't condone scamming. However, we do allow our members to speak freely (this is the US, free speech rules.), but we do restrict what is available on the site. (Eg; no keyloggers/malware/etc) As far as the advert he's mentioning, there isn't anything we can do about it. So until he gets his facts straight, or hell, once he does even the most minute amount of research, he should stick to trolling other sites who won't fight back.
> 
> We're MMOwned. We won't die that easily.


If Apoc released a book it would be called "How I am WIN" and i would totally buy that.

on topic: im glad to see Mmowned back  :Smile:  i was getting worried

----------


## Baneh

While Mr. Burn does have a few points that do deserve recognition and notice, much of what he says doesn't do any good - for his own personal gratitude, for the good of the internet community, for the forum users themselves, or for anyone in general.

---

Mr. Burn, I am speaking directly to you when I say that you won't stop the scamming by stopping the alleged "source" of the scamming and phishing, etc. As long as the videos that people have made exist, as long as the files exist, as long as the (very motivated) people behind the files, as long as the websites exist, there will always be scamming.

The internet is such a vast place that by attempting to "stop" one website and community that hasn't done anything wrong (as a whole), you'll just make people even MORE motivated, because people's minds don't work as you would like them to. People LIKE a good challenge. As long as people have a large social following, the files and videos etc. will get around.

I ask you, how do you plan on getting rid of the files and the people behind them and the SLEW of websites that are packed with the files. You can't just call up YouTube Headquarters and ask them to please remove the videos, you can't effectively remove all the phishing websites without an entire army working for you - because when one goes down, two more pop right up to take its place. You cannot change the mindset of everyone to be as your own is. The only people that came remotely close (still very far) from that were Hitler and Stalin, and I'm pretty sure that you aren't qualified to be one of those two.

Lets put it this way, if people weren't so stupid to begin with, then there would be no need for a scamming section or for the word "scam" to even exist in the first place, but it does. Instead of wasting your time trying to shut down websites with a large community of (mainly) friendly and innocent people, go after the forums that are really causing havoc - those that show people how to steal credit card information and PayPal information, among others. Why pick MMOwned over one of those MUCH more imminently dangerous websites?

There are websites that download trojans and other malicious information into computers too, why not go after them and their hosts?

Really, sir, I think you're really taking this way too far. You will never be able to simply *pick and choose* what you and others imagine a Utopian cyberspace to look like.

Hell, if I could do that I'd change the lottery numbers to read the ones on my ticket.

Anyways, I hope I got -somewhat- of a point across without sounding too repetitive...

----------


## Patchumz

Ah, and another example of the plague known as stupidity striking again.. Steven needs to get a life, and quit being such a puss.

----------


## obox

stop blaming the scam victims they are stupid just because they are illiterates when it comes to what a hack is how it works whats client side/server side they probably don't even know there are wow private servers and when they see the video they are like "oo wow i need to have this" + see all the positive comments they just get sucked in and take it for granted , also there is a lack of information towards these kind of videos on the world of warcaft forums as they only show us how to recognize phishers but don't tell us that the youtube videos are fake...it's like scamming old people

----------


## Hazzerd

Awesomesauce.

----------


## DaemonScyth

Not being funny or anything, but this "Steve Burn" talks too much out his ass.

You may act like some kind of big shot in the Internet world. but In real life you are a pathetic/depressed man who has nothing more in life then just demeaning people on the internet. (From the looks of things)

If people want to learn about scams, let them, who says you can control people, God created people with a "Free Will" Which is why everyone is different.

I suggest you just sort yourself out and go play Checkers or Dungeons and Dragons with your 8 sided dice.

Nuff said

Sincerely.....
The Guy who has a life...

----------


## izzywizzybuzy

The internet should be free but there will always be people that want to control it and only show what they believe is right, exactly like the real world and is why wars are started...

Steve Burns is an example of why the human race is so ****ed -.-

----------


## Lazeka

Meh, what a fool. Naivety surely runs thick in his veins, doesn't it? Does he honestly believe MMOwned is the worse thing in the world? Bug exploitation may frustrate you but you don't die from it. As for scamming and phishing? I have no sympathy for those who get scammed/phished simply because it's easy to avoid: Use some goddamn common sense (I have posted in the scamming section but I do not condone or endorse the act of it, even though I have tried it multiple times).

Yes, I have tried out phishers. Mostly for educational purposes (I know many of you will throw that off in disbelief, but you do what you will) and the scamming section is an incredibly good insight into the minds of many scammers and phishers, as well as scams to avoid.

Phishers are easy to avoid, which is why I have no sympathy for them. There isn't many ways to mask a URL, nothing easy anyway, nothing that a simple leecher may want to dig into. Most phishers use fake addresses (top-level domain or sub-domain, doesn't matter) and are incredibly easy to notice if you *look at your goddamn address bar*. You know those scammers on WoW who whisper you saying Blizzard is releasing something cool at www.<blah blah blah>.com? Obvious fake. Blizzard would announce such events on their own site, e-mail you about it and actually use their sites (such as WorldofWarcraft.com and The World of Warcraft Armory).

This guy thinks he's an internet hero, eh? Maybe if he went and "killed" some sites that promote rape, child molestation and child pornography I may think such, but until then he is a naive fool who thinks scamming is one of the worse things online (also: I have seen screenshots/forums who actually do condone murder, rape and child molestation, they get removed quickly but I've seen these and they communities are absolutely disgusting).

*Edit:* izzywizzybuzy, Steve Burns is allowed his opinion. He is allowed to think that MMOwned is a scourge upon the internet, upon the world even, if that is what he wishes. But I'm allowed to think he's a naive fool. That's the beauty of free speech and what I support it. What makes Steve Burns worse than most is that, while his opinion is bigoted (not the main problem) he actually went and attempted to deny user's access to the site.

Steve Burns is not the reason why Humanity, as a race, is a doomed race. Whilst I believe we kill ourselves to live I don't think Burns is the worst human out there. Some would say I'm worse, some may say your worse. Steve Burns hate phishing, scamming and MMOwned. Good on him. I hate rape and would take much pleasure in torturing each and every single rapist and child molester in the world until the brink of death (but I would never kill them, it's far too easy a-way out). Some find me sick, cruel and twisted for thinking that. But that's my opinion. And I'm allowed it.

----------


## amadmonk

Look, **I** was an MVP (and MCSD, and MCSE) for a while, it's not a terribly impressive title. Yes, this guy clearly has an overinflated sense of his own importance. Granted -- this is the internet, after all, and egos run wild, but still...

That being said, I'd love to see the scams section go. I think that it is the focus for a lot of script kiddiez (who I hate) and definitely gives the whole site a bad name. I think that there's nothing wrong with hacking and botting a game and all that... TOS be damned. But when you're specifically trying to take advantage of the less knowledgeable... yes, that's not cool.

----------


## Lazeka

> That being said, I'd love to see the scams section go. I think that it is the focus for a lot of script kiddiez (who I hate) and definitely gives the whole site a bad name. I think that there's nothing wrong with hacking and botting a game and all that... TOS be damned. But when you're specifically trying to take advantage of the less knowledgeable... yes, that's not cool.


Lots of people would like it removed. But to do would be an incredibly unwise business decision. The WoW Scams forum is just as popular a section as the WoW Exploits section is, both generate revenue.

KuRIoS has also stated (on MarkeeDragon) that while s/he (someone educate me on that detail lol) doesn't condone or endorse scamming or phishing _at all_ it's a necessity to keep MMOwned up. Whether that standard still holds true today is unknown to me but the fact remains that it does generate revenue and users.

Some people may think it's rather pathetic to allow the scamming section to stay just for extra hits, posts and members but popularity is popularity. More hits equals more popularity, more popularity means better page rankings for search engines like Google or Yahoo! (search Google for "world of warcraft exploits" and "world of warcraft scams", MMOwned comes up high on the first page for both searches).

With the sheer traffic MMOwned no doubt gets (look at the stats for crying out loud, over 500,000 members, over 1,300,000 posts, the newest member joining TODAY, that's a feat in and of itself, one I am rather envious of) the cost to run and maintain it must be somewhat high.

I'd say adverts will bring far more revenue than donations do (especially in terms of sustainability, you shouldn't expect donations at all). And, if they're CPM (for those uninitiated, CPM means "cost per thousand" and is a term used in internet advertising, in a nutshell every thousand views earns X amount of money) CPM ads (again, something I wouldn't doubt simply due to the wise nature of using them as cost per click ads are about as sustainable as donations, you can't rely on users to click your adverts) they may be making a fair amount each month (but then this can be combated by how much they pay for hosting and any advertising they may do).

I know many people dislike Alexa but I'll use stats from them as I know of none else that produces similar stats. Now, according to Alexa's data that rank quite highly (19,687 at time of checking). Which means they must get at least a somewhat decent amount pageviews and visitors.

And after that I now hate MMOwned. Ugh, those stats make me jealous  :Frown:  lol.

----------


## KuRIoS

The fact is that we have already begun discussing the scam section as we always do, last staff meeting a few months ago another discussion about it started and we *may* be doing changes to it soon. However a few of our moderators wasnt able to attend that meeting and therefore we are going to discuss it again when more ppl can attend the meeting

----------


## Lazeka

[If a Moderator could please delete this post that'd be great. Bloody lag...]

----------


## Lazeka

Ultimately, it's not going to matter if you remove the scamming section or if you keep it. If people don't discuss it here they'll discuss it elsewhere. Scamming is present in all multiplayer games - or at least, I know not of one that doesn't have scamming in it to some degree or another.

People will complain even when they're nothing to complain about. Doesn't matter where.

----------


## HeRog

As I understand it from Black Lotus, all of the upstream providers were contacted by Steve and he made all kinds of complaints to them. They have all found them to be non valid complaints. He has apparently sent a lot of emails to a lot of people. lol 

Now I am working with the new host to clear up the speed issues and to try to get us back up and running with some consistency.

----------


## Apoc

As I said in my earlier post; Steve Burn has nothing better to do than be the self-proclaimed interweb police. It's fairly obvious that he hasn't been making much headway into his new business, since he obviously has more than enough free time to police perfectly legal, and sane websites.

It's no surprise that all of our upstream hosts (including Black Lotus) denied his complaints, and takedown notices. His allegations have no merit.

----------


## evilgenus83

I donated during the up and down time, I searched the forums but can't find out how my status is changed. Is there a possibility that my donation did not show up somehow. I am still listed as a leecher, I have searched for a solution but have been unsuccessful. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Thanks for any help.

----------


## idusy

Scammers are some of the most valuable people in society, while obviously not on purpose. They teach dumbass people not to trust everyone and everything, and rightfully so. In the long run, losing a few hundred gold and realizing "omg people are cocks i not gona trust em" is far better then getting ****ed on something _important_ later in life.

And the scams section itself seriously can help people learn not to get scammed, as it claims. Glancing around in there every few days or so is a grand idea for the gullible.

----------


## BonutDot

The bottom line is that even if you hate scamming, think it's despicable and terrible, and want scammers to all die painfully, teaching of ANYTHING is rarely illegal. Go do a search for how to kill people, or how to make pipe bombs, or how to have sex with animals. Those are all definitely illegal (and far worse than "lol he stoel mah intarweb goldz!"), and yet there are countless sites where you can find all of this information.

Do you know why that is?

Part of the reason is that some sites are hosted in other countries besides the USA, and have different laws (or just don't care if someone from the US complains).

Another reason is that by and large, the US constitution guarantees the freedom of speech. Now there are some exceptions to freedom of speech (no yelling FIRE in a crowded theater), but they are usually under one of five categories: defamation, inciting panic, inciting crime, "fighting words", sedition, and obscenity.

So, obviously the scamming section on mmowned must fall under the section about inciting crime, right? Wrong. For speech to be considered unconstitutional (and therefore illegal), it must first pass the The Brandenburg test:




> Merely teaching or advocating unpopular ideas must be distinguished from teaching or advocating the duty, necessity, or propriety of acting on those beliefs. The right to speak and organize cannot be abridged no matter if the group's message and purpose are repugnant to American values (such as KKK speech). In order for government to intervene, the speaker must subjectively intend incitement (imminent evil), use words which are likely to produce action (imminent action), and openly encourage or urge incitement (suggesting, for example, it's a duty to commit a crime).


As mmowned does not actively state that its members are encouraged to lie, steal, scam and phish, it does not pass the brandenburg test, and therefore, is not illegal.

So then if Mr. Steven Burn is not trying to enforce the constitution, as a noble justice-seeking crusader, and is just trying to silence and remove those who do not agree with his point of view, do you know what that makes him? A fascist.

Go to hell Steven Burn. You are a fascist.

----------


## vanglor

thank god ur back..i was lost without mmowned..love u guys to death..

----------


## TinusNED

I thought is it just me or is it really down  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaiN

> We're MMOwned. We won't die that easily.


!!

I'm just glad MMOwned is up again!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Achi3

I'm guessing this Steve Burn guy got scammed, why else would he bother about taking down a site that provides virtual goods scamming guides? By the way, I've just read the description on mywot.com:




> WOT is a free Internet security addon for your browser. It will keep you safe from online scams, identity theft, spyware, spam, viruses and unreliable shopping sites. WOT warns you before you interact with a risky website. It's easy and it's free.


Mmowned is not a scam, won't steal your identity, doesn't distribute spyware or viruses, doesn't spam your mailbox, and is not a shopping site. So why the **** does he care about mmowned?

A website like mywot.com is only useful for those gullible retards who cannot make a difference between a "safe" site and a site containing all sorts of spyware (ex: "SHOULD I VISIT THIS SITE? IT'S OFFERING ME A FREE CAR IF I DOWNLOAD THIS PROGRAM!" "OH! MYWOT SHOWS ME A RED SIGN NEXT TO THE URL, MAYBE I SHOULDN'T VISIT IT AFTER ALL LOLLL" - yes those retards think in caps).

While the content of mmowned might be borderline (again, who defines the border?), it's in no way a reason for mywot to tag it as a scamming/phising/spyware/whatever site. I thought their purpose was to prevent users from getting naughty stuff on their computers, or from getting scammed. They go way over their scope by rating the content of this website - which is far from illegal (I see no questionable porn, warez or viruses in here).

They should at least make new rating categories based on the content, if they want to nerd rage on a website they don't like (ex: "This website is safe, but the content itself made me cry.").

----------


## wow4Supplier

Glad we're up again.
I would give that burn noob a triple facepalm,because,yes,he is a n00b.
Some people just can't understand MMOwned is not a scamming/full of viruses/crap site.
Ahh...

----------


## ßetray

Glad to see we're back up and I have a place to post my gamecards again  :Smile:  Sadly 2 of em got used by yours truly due to the small IRC community and no where else to post. 

On the other hand, I'm QUITE happy about the upgraded servers and will gladly help where I can in forum bug/glitches.

----------


## Vixxi

Put a warning on the forums/scam section problem solved. They can't do anything if they agree that mmowned takes no responsibility.

It's not going to stop people who use that section regularly anyway

----------


## thpthpthp

> Just read the "conversation" Between DS and _teh tough guyz_, Gave me a good laugh, Surely they'll survive their extreme failure.
> Oh and if you want to put a face on _teh 1337 Stevahn Burnz,_ Check out http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/pro...1-9DFDDDBFE7B6


Anyone els think his face looks sorta like a Vampire? Thats right Stevahn rag on "evil" websites to take blame away from you and your Blood sucking nature!! Some day Stevahn, BOOM stake through the heart!

----------


## Dragonshadow

Sad thing is he and I look alot alike -.- /wrist

----------


## fatality3

Lol I liked the complaints Steve wrote. I'd agree with your comment of 
"you just failed".

----------


## mpshark82

Glad to see the sites back (somewhat). I personally have never scammed anyone, however I do frequent the scams section and it has saved me the trouble of being scammed on more than one occasion. It has also made it easy for me to identify scams in the game. Thanks for the hard work and sorry this butthead had to give you guys such a hard time.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Sad thing is he and I look alot alike -.- /wrist


Dragonshadow IS Steven Burn....  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Chronic1337

Lol @ I've had it killed

And then, no were moving to a different host.

OWNED

----------


## HeRog

I like it when he says "I have more important sites to work on and projects to blah blah" which means he knows he hit a dead end as all of our upstream providers said his complaint was invalid.

----------


## Ground Zero

The main thing is were back up and running smoothly.  :Smile:

----------


## Henessy

Why don't we just make scams section private?

----------


## Henessy

Sorry that was a stupid idea/post, didn't remember the website 'traffic' part.

----------


## FoamyGod

I cried a little when I couldnt get on  :Frown:

----------


## idusy

> Put a warning on the forums/scam section problem solved. They can't do anything if they agree that mmowned takes no responsibility.
> 
> It's not going to stop people who use that section regularly anyway





> We do not condone scamming, this section is meant for people to read about scamming so they can prevent being scammed themselves.


Pretty sure that's always been there.

As to it being the highest traffic section, right now:

WoW Exploits (62 Viewing)

WoW Scams (14 Viewing)

WoW Guides (16 Viewing)

Model Editing (44 Viewing)

Bots and Programs (45 Viewing)

WoW Exploration (8 Viewing)

WoW Gold Seller Reviews (5 Viewing) 

?

----------


## FoamyGod

True that. ^

----------


## RyeRye

> Dragonshadow IS Steven Burn.... ops:


Thats how he was replying so fast. lol

----------


## Henessy

idusy I don't think those numbers are & Peak hours

----------


## Raskel

Welcome back MMOWNED! Happy to see you got it all sorted and I have to say that your old host was a wanker to just shut you down like that.

----------


## Stephen Colbert

Tbh, don't back down to internet tough guys. Keep the scamming section the same. I can't stand it, but you can't let some ****ing wannabe heroes go about trying to save the internet.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Tbh, don't back down to internet tough guys. Keep the scamming section the same. I can't stand it, but you can't let some ****ing wannabe heroes go about trying to save the internet.



Hehe, don't worry we are not changing anything due the guys on mywot... Except we might add a fail section for their honor.

----------


## Slikker

LOLOLOL what a poofta




> Ref: MMOwned.net blah
> 
> 
> "Its not wot, wot is a good site, its the people who vote the sites down that think they own the internet."
> 
> We don't think we own the internet at all. We just hate idiots that put crap on the internet and thus, take down their sites where possible.
> 
> Regards
> Steven Burn
> ...

----------


## GoW Vet

how gay;
we win though.
/huzzah

----------


## Dragonshadow

> Dragonshadow IS Steven Burn.... ops:


oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## [Pat]

Dragonshadow has been found out!!!! lolz

----------


## Maky

lameR Steve Burn, I advise you to stop this sencless bullshit, becouse if you dont, something bad may happen to your parents in real life (if you have any left alive), or even to yourself, stop it now...

----------


## r3deemer

> lameR Steve Burn, I advise you to stop this sencless bullshit, becouse if you dont, something bad may happen to your parents in real life (if you have any left alive), or even to yourself, stop it now...


I bet that made you feel big...

and i always thought that you were a little shifty there Dragonshadow.. **Glares**

Its good to have mmowned back, though i dont spend alot of time here anymore its still nice to know its around

----------


## Henessy

Was that a threat, Maky? lul

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I bet that made you feel big...
> 
> and i always thought that you were a little shifty there Dragonshadow.. **Glares**
> 
> Its good to have mmowned back, though i dont spend alot of time here anymore its still nice to know its around



you die now !

----------


## idusy

Ok, so someone care to reiterate the story for me? From my understanding:

This Steve Burn tool and his fat ass ego, saw MMOwned and had no idea what it was. But he saw the scamming section, ("phishing section") and decided he didn't like it. So he tried to shut us down, and he thought he succeeded, but we were switching to out new host anyway. He then cried to his mom for an hour on the phone that night saying how the kids on the internet were mean to him. She told him to tell us we aren't important enough for her special little boy to worry about, so he finally got the **** out.

Correct?

----------


## [Pat]

yea that's pretty much what happened Idusy.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Ok, so someone care to reiterate the story for me? From my understanding:
> 
> This Steve Burn tool and his fat ass ego, saw MMOwned and had no idea what it was. But he saw the scamming section, ("phishing section") and decided he didn't like it. So he tried to shut us down, and he thought he succeeded, but we were switching to out new host anyway. He then cried to his mom for an hour on the phone that night saying how the kids on the internet were mean to him. She told him to tell us we aren't important enough for her special little boy to worry about, so he finally got the **** out.
> 
> Correct?


Pretty much, our host is backing us  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drunne

MMowned always wins  :Big Grin:

----------


## Black Lotus

> Ok, so someone care to reiterate the story for me? From my understanding:
> 
> This Steve Burn tool and his fat ass ego, saw MMOwned and had no idea what it was. But he saw the scamming section, ("phishing section") and decided he didn't like it. So he tried to shut us down, and he thought he succeeded, but we were switching to out new host anyway. He then cried to his mom for an hour on the phone that night saying how the kids on the internet were mean to him. She told him to tell us we aren't important enough for her special little boy to worry about, so he finally got the **** out.
> 
> Correct?


This is essentially correct.

----------


## mcsweeney63z

would love to see him attempt to go after /b/ :P the Amount of DDoS on Wot Site would be crazy :PPP

----------


## eti-enne02

Nothing can put mmowned down...it has grown too powerful over the last 2 years. 
WE ARE THE WORLD of warcraft
ALL HAIL MMOWNED!

----------


## Henessy

Hahahahahah. 

Is "Black Lotus" the owner of the hosting company or just a random person trying to represent Black Lotus?

----------


## Captain Planet

I've fell out of my chair twice laughing at how steven is trying to defend himself

----------


## scottaayyy

> Hahahahahah. 
> 
> Is "Black Lotus" the owner of the hosting company or just a random person trying to represent Black Lotus?


no idea...

but im still not over how adorable you are  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahaha

im completely over this situation. we are back, standing strong and don't see us going down again for now.

----------


## r3deemer

> you die now !


**Equips Shield** Lets do this

I think he has let it go to his head a bit too much, also while reading this it reminded me of a few episodes of HOUSE...

The cop that kept pestering him cos he didnt like him :P

----------


## Shade Lief

I'm guessing this is what Steve looks?

----------


## scottaayyy

> I'm guessing this is what Steve looks?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA *breath* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Warlock in Space

I have no sympathy for people who get scammed. Scams are based on appealing to people's greed, so people who fall for "Free gamecards! Just give us your gamecard and we'll send you two!" deserve it imo.

----------


## amadmonk

> I have no sympathy for people who get scammed. Scams are based on appealing to people's greed, so people who fall for "Free gamecards! Just give us your gamecard and we'll send you two!" deserve it imo.


This is just bullshit with a side of steaming.

A great number of scams are of the type of "Hi, this is Blizzard support. Your account has been hacked; we need your username and password to resolve the matter!" (coupled with making a phishing site that looks vaguely Blizz-ish -- or whatever company is involved).

This is not playing off of people's greed, this is simply taking advantage of the less knowledgeable. This is ass-hattery, pure and simple.

Others have said it best, it's not good precedent to buckle under to the self-described morality police. But even considering that, acting to further ass-hattery is not a good thing. There's no skill required in being an asshat. There's no pride in doing it. There's just being an asshat.

I'm a hacker and a botter, and I've programmed for 25 years (longer than many of you have been alive). I consider myself a "white hat" hacker, meaning that I've sometimes broken the rules (and the law) in pursuit of knowledge. All that being said, I have _nothing but contempt_ for those who would use their superior knowledge to take advantage of the less skilled. It doesn't make you l33t. It doesn't make you a badass.

It just makes you an asshat.

I'm glad mmowned is back, and I'll continue to frequent its memory-editing/botting/elite sections. But I still hope that they do away with or seriously start moderating the script kiddie-- I mean scamming sections.

----------


## Shade Lief

This guy seems like the type of person who would slap his &%#@ on a /b/ hive

----------


## Vision1000

I almost feel bad for Steve at this point...

----------


## Henessy

> This is just bullshit with a side of steaming.
> 
> A great number of scams are of the type of "Hi, this is Blizzard support. Your account has been hacked; we need your username and password to resolve the matter!" (coupled with making a phishing site that looks vaguely Blizz-ish -- or whatever company is involved).
> 
> This is not playing off of people's greed, this is simply taking advantage of the less knowledgeable. This is ass-hattery, pure and simple.
> 
> Others have said it best, it's not good precedent to buckle under to the self-described morality police. But even considering that, acting to further ass-hattery is not a good thing. There's no skill required in being an asshat. There's no pride in doing it. There's just being an asshat.
> 
> I'm a hacker and a botter, and I've programmed for 25 years (longer than many of you have been alive). I consider myself a "white hat" hacker, meaning that I've sometimes broken the rules (and the law) in pursuit of knowledge. All that being said, I have _nothing but contempt_ for those who would use their superior knowledge to take advantage of the less skilled. It doesn't make you l33t. It doesn't make you a badass.
> ...


Cool story, bro!

----------


## moonsaber

Moderators retarded on this site so as the rep system, u deserved it lol.
\

----------


## amunro

Im pretty sure he looks like a woman, checking his MVP page.. anyway, perhaps we should tip him off about youtube, im pretty sure there are 10 times more wow scams on it than there are here...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQh8lYVQ2Mc]YouTube - Wow Gold Maker - GET FREE WOW GOLD - SECURE[/ame]

Id like to see him try bring them down.

----------


## hurly1223

i missed mmowned when it was down i checked it every 10 mins to see if it was up but sadly it wasn't

----------


## KuRIoS

If you, or anyone that you know of can't get on then have them pm their IP to a staffmember, to find YOUR IP go to My IP address? Free IP Address tracer, IP address lookup, IP address finder or www.myip.dk . 
We suffered from a Ddos attack and ur IP might have been banned if u were hammering the site. So please if u hear of anyone who can not get on or if you have trouble then let us know.

----------


## prorec

I am against the scam section and believe it should be removed. I won't be going into detail because i can see some other people have the same opinion as me in this thread and described the reasons well.
I run 2 forums myself and a couple adult sites, and yes its nice doing something on the line to get the extra bit of traffic, but it never lasts and eventually might cause your trouble. Either way if you keep it or leave it is not my choice, just wanted to throw in my 2 cents.

----------


## Sounddead

Man some people are just ******s sometimes. But you gotta love how many circles this guy is running around in lolol.

----------


## b2zeldafreak

I don't think Mr. Steve would have been happy if MMowned got shut down.

If someone were to attack his websites while MMowned is up, it would be obvious, MMowned would quickly be shut down, and admins possibly prosecuted.

But if MMowned were shut down, its much harder to prosecute hundreds of people who are in no way connected with each other. (I like to imagine Mr. Steve tracking down individuals, and them saying that MMowned sent them a virus and they had nothing to do with the attack on his site)

----------


## Submit

mmowned 4 life

----------


## nopz

I'm happy to see that mmowned is back in business !

Also i hope that those DDos attack will stop a day!

----------


## Mitch-

coolio lel

----------

